# Riding the Rails in Malaysia and Indonesia Experiences?



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 8, 2016)

In a couple of weeks I am off to a new part of Southeast Asia for me. I have been through Singapore, Thailand, Vietnam, Laos, and Cambodia, so I have a pretty good sense of what its like to in and around Southeast Asia. Although I am new to Malaysia and Indonesia. I will be traveling alone, so that means naturally I am trying to create a somewhat rail focused itinerary. I will be in Jakarta, and Kuala Lumpur. I have a few rough ideas of what I am looking to ride, but would appreciate if anyone has any first hand experiences or tips? I can post more information about my intended itinerary if it would help.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## greatcats (Jan 9, 2016)

I have not been to Malaysia or Indonesia, so cannot advise you. I have ridden rails in Thailand, in 2002, including an overnight sleeper Bangkok to Chiang Mai. A decent dinner was served at our seats and I had the soundest night's sleep on a train in the lower berth that I have ever experienced! After reading your recent foray, albeit non-rail, into North Korea, I look forward to reading about your next venture. Enjoy.


----------



## jis (Jan 9, 2016)

In Malaysia, KL to Butterworth is definitely worth it. I am told that the north east is pretty but is also relatively unsafe. Maybe things have changed there. I have traveled from JB (Johore Bahru) all the way to the Thai border at Padang Besar and enjoyed it.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks JIS. Looks like Buttersworth would make a nice day trip. I also sketched out some plans to ride some stuff on the commuter end of the spectrum. Although their website is really a complete dog.

In Indonesia I am all booked up on the 500 mile mile trip from Surabya into Jakarta. That should be an interesting day, and will really let me see a good portion of Java.


----------



## caravanman (Jan 11, 2016)

Sounds a great trip!

My Malaysian train rides were all over 30 years ago, but were very enjoyable. Starting in Thailand, we went to Butterworth, and took the short ferry ride to Penang... If you get to Butterworth I would recommend Penang. After our stay in Penang, we went first to K.L. and then on to Singapore. The train was great, open windows, and palm trees, and the kitchen car had huge woks on the stoves, with huge flames licking the edges! Probably get a pre packed sandwich and an instant coffee these days, such is progress. We stayed in the old cheaper section of K.L., and were puzzled that all the hotel room doors had a gap at the floor... We found out later that this was a feature of brothels, now all converted to cheap backpacker accomodation. 

Looking forward to your trip report.

Ed


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 31, 2016)

I will have a much more detailed report later, but I am back now. Had a great trip. Trains in KL were all pretty good. Rode them along with some of the commuter stuff. Didn't end up riding the inner city stuff, because the bad weather on my first day messed up my plans.

Rode the train from Surabaya to Jakarta aboard the premier express train. Aside from being a little late right at the end of the journey I really enjoyed it. Trains were at least somewhat recently refurbished. Train was completely non smoking, which was a nice surprise compared to some of my other experiences in Southeast Asia. Train had a dining car where I had a lunch that was better then some meals I've eaten on Amtrak. Even though they appeared to only have a microwave to work with. Train averaged right around 60MPH the whole time. Stations were pretty decent, and there were some limited announcements in English.

I got fleeced by the taxi upon arriving in Jakarta. He refused to use the meter, so I guess I probably overpaid by like 3 dollars. Certainly not the end of the world, but its more the principal of the issue. I know Jakarta is a big city, but almost all the cab drivers I encountered didn't really know where they were going. Only after showing them my phone with Google Maps a couple times did I get where I needed to be. Uber was available, but I didn't try it.

Overall the train ride was pretty good, and if I ever found myself back in Indonesia I wouldn't hesitate to take a train somewhere. Although after spending a few days there in the biggest cities I don't think I would rush back. Didn't have the same energy as Vietnam a place I can't get enough of.


----------



## reefgeek (Jan 31, 2016)

Many (30) years since, but...
Very good accommodation in Malaysia, you can really go down the entire peninsula in comfort. Indonesia is fine but more primitive IME, third class local as slow as a bus, plenty of livestock sharing the car, wicker seating and fans. People quite friendly.


----------

